# Do you remember this?



## i_am_Lois (Mar 27, 2014)

Things have changed so much since we were young. I'm posting 2 images. How many of you cruised your neighborhood wearing key skates? And do you ever miss the fun of 'dialing' a phone? I do. I hope others here will add images. I love remembering all those old things that at one time were everyday things in my life.
View attachment 6181

View attachment 6182


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 27, 2014)

_Oh yes i remember those skates well, i used to skate all over the neighbourhood and the old ladies living opposite me told me to be careful so i thought i would be smart and pretend to fall beside their home, alas i landed on a broken beer bottle and gashed my leg a beauty, it got infected and took ages to heal, that will teach me lol
           And yes Dad had one of those phones, took longer to dial, i can remember when i lived in the country we had a phone that you cranked the handle and asked exchange to put you through to the number you wanted. _   :yes:


----------



## Ina (Mar 27, 2014)

Lois, I never used a telephone before I was twelve. My father didn't believe in honoring holidays, and no birthdays were celebrated. I never had toys, unless I made them. But you can bet my kids had them, and that's why I took them to amusement parks all the time. It helps to be a kid if you have toys and entertainment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

I grew up in the city, and I absolutely remember the good old days on skates that fit over our shoes, and were tightened on with skate keys.  Also, I was around 15 before my family even got a home phone ("for emergencies only", lol), and it was a dial phone...miss those days for sure!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2014)

I recall many a crash into the pavement (and a few walls) with those skates clamped onto my PF Flyers, and yes, we had a rotary phone just like that.

I miss them both.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 27, 2014)

We also had the old rotary dial phone, and when we picked it up, we got the operator saying "number please", and we would tell her what number we wanted to call. They were 3 digit numbers, and usually, we only had a few of them to remember.
Eventually, they became more "modern", and we didn't need the operator, just dialed the number. 
The country kids had parti-line phones, and they had a special ring for each person on the line. People spent a lot of time listening to their neighbors talking on the phone, back in those days !
I remember the roller skates, but I never had good enough balance to use them, so after a while, I decided not to bother with trying to skate with either those, or the ice skates that kids used in the wintertime.
I had a sled that i loved to use in the wintertime, and the snowdrifts were often over the top of the cars (if there was one that wasn't being kept clean and driven every day), so we kids used to pull the sleds up to the roof of the car, and then sled down the back and on down the icy street. The ice-sickles would be a couple of feet long, so having an ice-sickle snack was always good, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

I remember when my father brought home our first black and white TV.  Wish I could find a picture of the one we had.  It was an exciting time back then, miss those days. :sentimental:


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 27, 2014)

_I remember the 1st time we got a real fridge instead of the old Icebox, man we thought we had died and gone to heaven, we got a HMV TV just before the 1956 Olympics, befroe we got it we all used to stand in front of the store that sold them and watch it, i was fascinated._


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 27, 2014)

Seabreeze, our first TV had a tiny round screen. We could watch ABC, CBS, NBC, & a couple UHF channels.

Ladies, did you set your hair in curlers then bake yourself with one of these gadgets? I admit it, I did. First I smeared on Dippity-Do... had to hold that curl.

And I listened to the current top 100 songs on my transistor radio.

View attachment 6185

View attachment 6186


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 27, 2014)

_Ooh yes i had one of those, every saturday i would dry my hair with it and then style my hair, i had a french roll and curls cascading on the top it was the trend and then off to the town hall for some ballroom dancing._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol, I used the Dippity-Do sometimes when I set my hair, but didn't have one of those fancy dryers.  Had a transistor that I loved to listen to, simple times!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

Did you ever have Pop-Beads to play with when you were young?  I used to pop them together and make play necklaces and bracelets with them.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 27, 2014)

_I had the pop beads and loved them, who had the horrible plastic flowers in vases indoors OMG they were awful_


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 28, 2014)

Jillaroo, I loved the look of a french roll & curls. I could never do my own hair that way though. I sure tried. 

Seabreeze, I played with Pop-Beads too. They were fun.

Now I know you all had hula hoops. I liked rolling mine & trying to get it to come back to me.

I think the Campbell's soup kids were cute.

View attachment 6187

View attachment 6188


----------



## Pam (Mar 28, 2014)

I bought a couple of hula hoops a little while back for me and my grandson... can't quite master it the way I used to though.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 28, 2014)

_Do you remember the fancy net petticoats , i had a rainbow coloured one and loved it, also used to wear fluorescent pink or green socks, thought i was the ants pants in them._


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 28, 2014)

Just caught up.....no roller skates, but a dial-up phone; little black and white TV; hula-hoops, pop beads, and a big white net petticoat that an aunt sent me from US. Mum hated it!
i mustn't forget the tranni...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2014)

Remember Buster Brown and Tige (Buster Brown Shoes)?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2014)

I never knew that Buster Brown started off as comic strip around the turn of the century, and that he enjoyed dressing in girl's clothing as a gag.

... just too much information to process at once ...

I DO remember the slogan for the shoes, though - something like:

"This is Buster Brown
He lives in a shoe
Here's his dog Tige
He lives in there too!"


----------



## That Guy (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm am very proud to be among the skateboard pioneers.  Stole . . . err, borrowed my sister's skates, took 'em apart, nailed/screwed/glued/hammered/banged 'em onto a handy piece of wood and clikty-clacked down the sidewalk . . . surfin'!  Yea Now!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I'm am very proud to be among the skateboard pioneers.  Stole . . . err, borrowed my sister's skates, took 'em apart, nailed/screwed/glued/hammered/banged 'em onto a handy piece of wood and clikty-clacked down the sidewalk . . . surfin'!  Yea Now!



Is that how they came up with the name "woody"?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 29, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Is that how they came up with the name "woody"?


----------

